# [SOLVED] Problem regarding disconnection from Wifi when playing Starcraft II



## DavidLindskog (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi!

I've tried like crazy to fix this problem but have had no lucky whatsoever so here I am asking you guys for help!  I hope you can help me out! First things first, here are my specs:

ASUS P8Z68-v PRO - ATX
Corsair Powersupply (PSU) 750W HX
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 1280Mb OC
Intel Core i5-2500K 3.3GHz

And most importantly, 
Network Card: TP-link TL-WDN4800 (Wireless network card)
Router/Modem: D-link 4G modem DWR-923

Put simply, my internet works fine as long as I'm not inside the game Starcraft II and playing. When I am in the middle of the game I will get disconnected from Battlenet and I will lose connection to my router. As soon as I exit the game and connect to the router it's fine. Something is going wrong and I can't figure out what. Things I've tried so far:

*Port forwarding in the router
*Adding exceptions to NAT in the router
*Adding exceptions to allow starcraft II in the firewall of the router
*Upgrading firmware of the router

Any help would be highly appreciated! 


*
*


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Problem regarding disconnection from Wifi when playing Starcraft II*

Hi and welcome to TSF,

You may also need to forward the ports for battlenet as well not familiar with that link below including all ports on TCP and UDP that are required to be forwarded thru the router.
https://eu.battle.net/support/en/article/firewall-configuration-for-blizzard-games

Is the dlink the only router you are using to connect to the internet, you do not have another router or access point connected to the Dlink?

Also the computer which you are using to play starcraft II needs to have a fixed(static) ip address not using DHCP from the router. Does it have a fixed ip address?

Please open a cmd prompt and type *ipconfig /all* press enter and paste the results into your next reply for review.

If using DHCP then the computer's ip address may change with every shutdown or restart of the router and the ip address may be different from the ip address configured in the portforwarding rule and therefore will not work.


----------



## skyrocket17 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: Problem regarding disconnection from Wifi when playing Starcraft II*

Hi :smile:, 

Have you tried to move your wireless router to other location of your house? Before you do advance troubleshooting steps, You might need first to check your physical connection. I have been dealing these kind of issues for quiet a while now. And believe me, 80% of issues are just something to do with the way you setup devices physically. I strongly suggest you place your wireless router in the central location of the house so signals are balanced. Have you tried to play your game hardwired? If yes, and you don't experience disconnection then most likely issue is on your wifi connection. Try my suggestion :grin:


----------



## DavidLindskog (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Problem regarding disconnection from Wifi when playing Starcraft II*

Hi again!

Turns out Skyrocket17 had the right idea haha. I moved the router closer to my computer and now it works. I guess the physical connection wasn't good enough to send the amount of information it needed to send?

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Problem regarding disconnection from Wifi when playing Starcraft II*

No worries glad your issue is now resolved i will mark the thread as solved.


----------

